# Bomb_r & his journey



## bomb_r2 (Feb 15, 2018)

Stats
age 31
bf : 20-22%
weight 208

I will be starting again at the gym the 2nd week of March along with eating better . Had a hydrocele pop about 3 weeks ago and still healing , at the time I was also urinating blood . While on pain killers I ballooned up to 208 as I sat on the couch in pain . 

Stuff taken on on a daily basis 
baking soda 3-8 teaspoon 
lemon juice 
ibuprofen 2-12 a day 
honey

My diet the past few days have been 
pb sandwich 
turkey or ham Sandwich 
turkey sandwich again
hamburger
sugary snack ( cookies or pb crackers for low blood sugar at work )


i removed milk and pork chops from my diet . I?m currently on the poor man diet catching up on bills. I do plan to improve my diet . I drink 2 bottles of pop at work at home it?s Gatorade or water 

I started out Monday at 208.6 ( in boxer briefs )
today after work I?m 199.4  

upcoming cycle 

test e 250mg 2x weekly 12week
tren a 50mg eod weeks 1-5
mast p week 6-10 
npp weeks 7-11
tren a weeks 10-12

i am attempting to lose as much weight as possible before the cycle


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 17, 2018)

Weight 198.8

diet 
turkey sandwich
turkey sandwich 
handful of pringles
1/2 twix bar
3 cookies 
1 can of tuna
1 pb sandwich

i struggled with low blood sugar at work . I fed a saw today . My arms are tired as sometimes it takes more effort if the wood is wet . I did use right and left arms along with forearms . 

Took 2 Benadryl and 1 5mg melatonin 

cardio was about  10 minutes of sex , finally gave up because wrists were hurting ( doggy style ) the lady didn?t want to bang anyways


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 17, 2018)

Today was a lazy day . Did not do much . Ended up getting a bucket from Walmart. 1 pound of general tsao chicken and half a pound of potato wedges . Bit of an upset stomach . Finally got my test e . Pinned 1ml (300mg) into right delt . Forearms are bruised from work wrist hurt , fingers are swollen . 197.6 pounds . 
I will be placing an order Friday for the rest of my goodies . My goal is 180 pounds


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 17, 2018)

Sup Bomber...hope you feeling better and becoming your old self again. Dump the junk and eat real food, as well as getting some sensible sleep and then you'll be in a lot better frame of mind. Also get to a doc for your medical issues so they don't become a drag.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you mindless , I just didn?t pull anything out of the freezer . It was around 5pm before I realized it.  I am just sore from the new job . It?s using different muscles . It?s very very repetitive . Nothing is heavy lifting . I need to get some sleeping pills . I use melatonin and Benadryl every night . I believe my gout is getting better . My kidneys are doing fine I think and my nuts are good . 
I am pretty much done with findom g4p . I am at the mercy of my lady as far as food buying goes , until I get my first check . My veins are showing slightly in my forearms . When the 2nd hits it?s on . Diet and fat loss .


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 17, 2018)

This is the type of saw I load 
http://pendu.com/heavy-duty-gang-saw/

i get a bundle of cut wood 
1x10
1x6
1x4

the saw splits the wood into 2 pieces and 1 piece of scrap wood or 4 pieces and 2 pieces of scrap wood .
the bundle contains about 250+ pieces . A bundle of wood gets loaded in 60-100 minutes . It is easier to load than to stack after it gets cut . I attempt to use my left arm to push the wood in when it is wet as it is more difficult . My left arm is smaller than the right . I notice I am getting stretch marks on the bicep area and forearm .


----------



## JR. (Feb 18, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Thank you mindless , I just didn?t pull anything out of the freezer . It was around 5pm before I realized it.  I am just sore from the new job . It?s using different muscles . It?s very very repetitive . Nothing is heavy lifting . I need to get some sleeping pills . I use melatonin and Benadryl every night . I believe my gout is getting better . My kidneys are doing fine I think and my nuts are good .
> I am pretty much done with findom g4p . I am at the mercy of my lady as far as food buying goes , until I get my first check . My veins are showing slightly in my forearms . When the 2nd hits it?s on . Diet and fat loss .


Totally know what you're talking about .. lack of funds I too I'm cleaning up my act and getting the ball rolling. As the great Ivan Drago said in Rocky" I do this for me!" Lol hang in there!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 18, 2018)

10lbs in several days? thats a lot, explain


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 18, 2018)

I assume the pain killers and swollen testicle had a lot to do with the weight gain . Before the injury I was 193 . ToDay was the day from hell . Bologna sandwich and Bk whopper . It was one thing after another . If I wasn?t a strong patient person I?d be in tears .


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 18, 2018)

Was driving hit a pot hole my tail pipe broke off , used a bungee cord to jimmy it . Almost got hit in big lots parking lot , went to get $ from the atm to get quarters for laundry , out of $ at the atm , finally got the cash , got home damn washer and dryer are out of order , grab a monster out of the fridge put it in a laundry basket. Driving laundry basket falls over can?t find my monster .  Get to the laundromat it?s closed drove to another one . Almost got into a fight with three black guys because I?m white . Stopped at 7-11 got a monster stopped at bk ate drinking my monster now . Smoking a cig about to bang the lady in 30 minutes . I?m really gonna choke the fuck out of her and smack her around


----------



## goldenbrowninla (Feb 18, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Was driving hit a pot hole my tail pipe broke off , used a bungee cord to jimmy it . Almost got hit in big lots parking lot , went to get $ from the atm to get quarters for laundry , out of $ at the atm , finally got the cash , got home damn washer and dryer are out of order , grab a monster out of the fridge put it in a laundry basket. Driving laundry basket falls over can?t find my monster .  Get to the laundromat it?s closed drove to another one . Almost got into a fight with three black guys because I?m white . Stopped at 7-11 got a monster stopped at bk ate drinking my monster now . Smoking a cig about to bang the lady in 30 minutes . I?m really gonna choke the fuck out of her and smack her around



Does she like to get choked the fuck out and smacked around, or you?re gonna do to her what you couldn?t do to those black guys that punked you in their parking lot?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

Great attempt! By the way, lemon juice is a good addition.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 19, 2018)

I never got punked by black guys . Most places I go I?m one of the larger guys . My woman doesn?t like to be choke much but on occasion she lets me . I go overboard and she turns blue 

diet today
bk whopper
6 cookies
ham sandwich 
biscuits and gravy casserole 

stacked really light weight parts at work . Wrists hurt


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 20, 2018)

Rough day at work , continuously worked . Began to smile after lunch the guy I was working with went ape shit on me for taking a drink of water . I yelled back . They put me i a different section with my lady. Last four hours I sat on my butt . 
Diet was 
ham sandwich 
turkey sandwich 
5 cookies 
4 tacos 
3 ibuprofen 1 allergy pill 1 xanax 

weighed in in this morning at 197.6 

arms & forearms sore 

they say to tone use light weight and high reps
if that?s true I did 1200 reps of 3 pounds each


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Woke up checked my phone , got fired . Weighed in at 196.8
breakfast 2 tacos 3 diablo sauce fire packs in each


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Pb sandwich 
6 pieces of general tsao chicken 

noticed some stretch marks  marks  on the outer arm pit of my left arm .very purple about an inch long


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

197
ham sandwich 
turkey sandwich
5 cookies
hamburger


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

New stretch marks https://imgur.com/gallery/CIqjG


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 22, 2018)

Long head of tricep growing ?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

Did not weigh myself 
1 ham sandwich 
5 cookies 
2 Reese cups
1 bowl of veggies . Potatoes carrots and green beans
Some meat from the pot roast 
1/2 can of monster


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

Went to Walmart bought the following 
12 cans of tuna in water 
2 lb wild swai fillet
banannas


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

I have tren ace and more test e on the way
i have a tub of ON whey protein powder and a 2 pound tub of soy protein powder
need to order a shaker cup
also ordered more 22g needles on the way
i will post pics on the 2nd . I am in no way shape or form in good shape. I have a gut , much fat 
encouragement only


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 24, 2018)

Time to hit the treadmill or elliptical!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 24, 2018)

It is getting warm , I love walking . I do not know why but treadmills make me walk funny . I will probably start walking to different places


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 24, 2018)

Didn?t weigh in
bowl of vegetables 
pot roast meat
1 whopper 10 nuggets 1 large fry 
1/2 rhino rush
1.5 5 hr energy


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 24, 2018)

So I won?t be running npp or mast , instead I?ll be tunning
 600mg test e weekly
280 tren a 
500mg bold cyp


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 25, 2018)

Weight 195.8
Diet
Tacos all day lots of fire sauce


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 26, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I never got punked by black guys . Most places I go I?m one of the larger guys . My woman doesn?t like to be choke much but on occasion she lets me . I go overboard and she turns blue
> 
> diet today
> bk whopper
> ...



Yeah,


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 26, 2018)

Did not weigh in
2 tacos
3 slices of banana bread
2 hot dogs

would have cooked but the hot water went out at 3pm , the office said we would not have hot water until tomorrow around 1pm
hate this shitty apartment


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 27, 2018)

195.5
4 hot dogs
handful of SunChips
2 pieces banana bread
1/2 breakfast sausage 
3 biscuits
Glass of chocolate milk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 28, 2018)

1 bagel w cream cheese 
1 ham sandwich 
1 bologna sandwich 
1 taco 
Did some isometric exercise 
Did not weigh in

Took 5 allergy pills 
Debating on quitting smoking cigarettes


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 1, 2018)

2tacos 
1/2 bagel w. Cream cheese
1/2 pound hamburger 

threw out bologna ended up sick .


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 5, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> 195.5
> 4 hot dogs
> handful of SunChips
> 2 pieces banana bread
> ...



I love to take Glass of chocolate milk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 5, 2018)

Did not weigh in
yesterday I had chili 3 bowls 

today 
bagel w cream cheese
2 lil bags of chips
6 oz chicken ( 85% white meat )
bowl of chili with some crackers

getting on 1st schedule is throwing me off . Slept from 1030pm-4:56am


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 9, 2018)

Weight 192.9 .... abs showing a bit more 
diet today
ham sandwich 
small bag of chips
donut low blood sugar
protein bar
ham sandwich 

this 1st shift is throwing me off 
have not been cooking


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 9, 2018)

What is your training routine like?  I've not seen any mention of gym activity?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 9, 2018)

I will not lie by the time I get home from work I am dead ass tired . I have not been to the gym lately. I still struggle to get up in the morning . I go to bed around 10-1030pm & get up at 456am


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 10, 2018)

I ordered some finaflex stimul8 . I took it before and loved it


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 10, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I ordered some finaflex stimul8 . I took it before and loved it



Please let us know the update! Thanks anyway!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 10, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Please let us know the update! Thanks anyway!


Will do bud,  i really notice the 15.7 pound weight loss 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 10, 2018)

Received my epistane today plan on 20mg every day


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 10, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Weight 192.9 .... abs showing a bit more
> diet today
> ham sandwich
> small bag of chips
> ...


Nice meal, nitrates, sodium, starch, preservatives.
You'll be yoked in a week


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneytoblow (Mar 10, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Nice meal, nitrates, sodium, starch, preservatives.
> You'll be yoked in a week
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



The AAS will make up for no diet or lifting.


----------



## suraonyx23 (Mar 11, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Weight 192.9 .... abs showing a bit more
> diet today
> ham sandwich
> small bag of chips
> ...



Throw up a pic, wanna see progress. Especially when you say that your abs are showing more


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 11, 2018)

Moneytoblow said:


> The AAS will make up for no diet or lifting.


Lmao!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 11, 2018)

I will throw up pics later , got my finaflex stimul8 today . Having a cup now . Bought it to take before work so I am actually awake.  Had half a cup feel buzzed


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 11, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I will throw up pics later , got my finaflex stimul8 today . Having a cup now . Bought it to take before work so I am actually awake.  Had half a cup feel buzzed


How many hours do you penis pump?
Do you alternate with Sumner s mouth? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Moneytoblow (Mar 18, 2018)

The lack of updates is discouraging. Where is the motivational journey updates???


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 18, 2018)

Plateaud @ 191 pounds . No real updates as nothing has changed


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 19, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Will do bud, i really notice the 15.7 pound weight loss
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk



Oh, I see. That's good.


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 23, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Plateaud @ 191 pounds . No real updates as nothing has changed


You got that right 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 25, 2018)

Not bad! I appreciate it. Try to share some latest updates...


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 25, 2018)

I?m down to 186.6 which is 22.2 pounds . I have been having trouble with low blood sugar lately and it drops every 90 minutes to every 2 hours .

symptoms
confusion
pale
sweaty
impaired vision
left corner of mouth goes numb & tingly
i eat and feel better


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 3, 2018)

Been crazy hectic and drama . In the middle of moving . Diet hasn?t been up to par , back up to 191


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Apr 10, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Been crazy hectic and drama . In the middle of moving . Diet hasn?t been up to par , back up to 191


Why aren't you dead yet?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 27, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Been crazy hectic and drama . In the middle of moving . Diet hasn?t been up to par , back up to 191


I lost some weight  . I am down to 184 . My size 36 jeans are falling off my ass.  I have some ab definition  going on.  Veins in my forearms are Showing.  I am starting to incorporate more healthy fats in my diet ( avocado  , cashews,  almonds,  extra virgin olive oil  ) my blood pressure is improving  . I just took it at Walmart  149/89 . 2 weeks ago it was 183/109 . I have increased my water intake to about 4 bottles at work 2 before work and 1 after with a Gatorade.  I cut down on red meat and pork along with snack cakes.  I eat chicken and turkey.  I still drink pop 2-3 cans a day and rarely eat out. 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 27, 2018)

Forgot to mention i also have the bicep vein showing.  Not bulging out  but visible through the skin

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (May 28, 2018)

Started taking 10mg of ostarine last night  .  Was able to pop my lower back slightly  . I took it a year ago for stiffness in my lower back and it helped. 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 23, 2018)

Got a stomach bug and some bronchitis like stuff going on

Peeing out my ass puking and coughing shit up

Down to 172

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 24, 2018)

Down about 20 pounds in a couple months.  How are you looking now?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 24, 2018)

TripleOvertime said:


> Down about 20 pounds in a couple months.  How are you looking now?


Still not where I'd like to be,  but hey I'm making progress.  Gout is definitely getting better no stones bp is slowly coming down.  Arms n chest are getting bigger while the waist is getting smaller.  Still by no means an underwear model but looking bigger and better. 

Downed 1/4 gallon of pineapple juice a few cups of cranapple juice and was actually able to hold food down 
Just weighed in at 179.4 . I am very sure with my 4 days of hershey squirts and puking i was dehydrated and low on potassium.  I felt like a jew in ww2 just wasting away.  Muscle glycogen was depleted felt flat and small.  Bicep vein is slightly more pronounced ( not popping out yet can see the vein under the skin)  

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jul 16, 2018)

Last week I was 172
This week im 183.8
Im running 
600 mg eq ew
600 test e ew
400mg mast e
0.3mg anastrozle eod

Noticing that I look more defined,  more muscular.  Mentally i feel as if im on drugs.  I feel high as a kite.  I have so much energy and so happy.  My back is healing well almost 80%.


Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Aug 1, 2018)

177 weight. 
Both bicep veins are showing.  Center line in the abs is coming in.  Abs are more defined. Stretch marks on biceps and brachialis.  Calves feel like rocks.  Legs are leaning out.  Forearms are getting bigger.  
Upped my eq to 900 this week 
600mast e 
600 test e
900 eq weekly. 

Placed an order for more eq,  test e and mast e. 
All the girls at work keep flirting with me and compliments all day long.  Cologne and muscles.  If you don't own ED HARDY LOVE AND LUCK or 
AVON MESMERIZE BLACK get you some 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Dec 9, 2018)

190 17% body fat.  Started bulking seriously in late October. Went from 170-190 in 6 weeks. Focused on size and strength 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------

